# Clutch use question



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

To start, please pardon my mislabeling of certain items. We have 2 John Deere tractors with the left hand forward/reverse shifter for the transmission. I myself use the foot pedal clutch in them just as I started nearly 50 years ago with our Ford tractors of the day. I was in discussion with my younger brother that told me he was informed that I was misusing the clutch to start stop each time I stop/started or went from forward to reverse. I experimented after our discussion and found what he told me to work well. I know there are instances that the foot clutch must be used to creep up to a hay ring or something similar but per his recommendation when sitting still and am ready to move should I use the foot clutch or simply move the shifter in the desired direction and take off?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd use the foot clutch for taking off and stopping for certain, I'd also use it for switch from forward to reverse and back, too. But I've been known to be wrong more than once.  And my rear is sitting (as old 'Big Dawg' would say) on a smurf colored tractor seat. 

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

At low speeds/low rpms I'll skip clutching, 95% of time I use clutch though on the basis using clutch packs to provide braking when changing direction will wear them faster and hammer on the splines in the transmission harder. If they are sized right this won't matter.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Operating foot pedal on tractor with hyd reverser that I'm familiar with only opens a hyd valve & the damper clutch disk remains engaged all the time. The damper clutch has spring loaded hub to help absorb the shock load. The reverser control valve can have an adjustable modulator valve to help lessen direction change shock. My tractors operators manual suggests to change tractor directions at lower speeds & engine RPM's.

My dairyman neighbors JD 5603 stopped moving @ 3100 hrs & tractor was split to inspect damper clutch & the hub springs I mentioned fell out on the shop floor


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

r82230 said:


> I'd use the foot clutch for taking off and stopping for certain, I'd also use it for switch from forward to reverse and back, too. But I've been known to be wrong more than once.  And my rear is sitting (as old 'Big Dawg' would say) on a smurf colored tractor seat.
> 
> Larry


whats wrong with a blue seat? i am kinda fond of mine's blue seat


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swall01 said:


> whats wrong with a blue seat? i am kinda fond of mine's blue seat


I see nothing wrong with a smurf blue seat, BUT a feller from YOUR neck of woods might.  You might even guess his favorite college with a moniker like 'Big Dawg'.  :lol: He is being presently being influence by a different shade of green however. I haven't understood how he liked the Oregon Duck equipment colors, while rooting for a team with IH/Case colors either.  Good thing he's a likable guy on most accounts.  :lol: 

Larry


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

What brought my question up is we bought a used JD tractor and soon after purchase it needed the foot clutch engagement point adjusted as it was up high in the pedal travel. The mechanic said that the transmission would need replacement when it finally got so high that it wouldn't work. With that said there was talk about trying not to use the foot clutch as using it would speed up its demise. I call bull on that but I could be wrong, so I'm asking other opinions.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

r82230 said:


> I see nothing wrong with a smurf blue seat, BUT a feller from YOUR neck of woods might.  You might even guess his favorite college with a moniker like 'Big Dawg'.  :lol: He is being presently being influence by a different shade of green however. I haven't understood how he liked the Oregon Duck equipment colors, while rooting for a team with IH/Case colors either.  Good thing he's a likable guy on most accounts.  :lol:
> 
> Larry


ive thought about getting some orange pin stripes to match my alma mater. which btw is writing a MASSIVE check for someone to go away. . one of these schools should let me coach for a year, thats all then i'll get out of the way. i'm certain i could pull out a season better than those Wolverines. . I'm only anti green because of the price. i can buy 3 blue ones for the same $$ as 2 green ones of comparable features/power.

Cantrell, apologize for hijacking your thread, sometimes these things turn to fun and everyone needs a laugh with all the crazy goin around these days. I cant speak to the green trannys because i dont have any. i clutch my blue one.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Cantrellc123 said:


> What brought my question up is we bought a used JD tractor and soon after purchase it needed the foot clutch engagement point adjusted as it was up high in the pedal travel. The mechanic said that the transmission would need replacement when it finally got so high that it wouldn't work. With that said there was talk about trying not to use the foot clutch as using it would speed up its demise. I call bull on that but I could be wrong, so I'm asking other opinions.


I'm curious which model JD tractor are you referring to that would require trans replaced due to failed traction clutch?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think more importantly than clutching the tractor is to stop the forward momentum of the tractor before reversing directions......sometimes I clutch, sometimes I don’t....just kinda depends, but I’m not sure what it depends on....maybe my mood that day, idk.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A clutch that gets out of adjustment like that is a dry clutch with mechanical linkage. Its a wear item and not related to the transmission condition.

There's several types of clutchless reversers used in machines but as far as I know, none of them use dry clutches, and none of them have clutch linkages that you can perceive the wear on the clutches. Some the computer can tell you how worn the clutches are.



Cantrellc123 said:


> What brought my question up is we bought a used JD tractor and soon after purchase it needed the foot clutch engagement point adjusted as it was up high in the pedal travel. The mechanic said that the transmission would need replacement when it finally got so high that it wouldn't work. With that said there was talk about trying not to use the foot clutch as using it would speed up its demise. I call bull on that but I could be wrong, so I'm asking other opinions.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

swall01 said:


> ive thought about getting some orange pin stripes to match my alma mater. which btw is writing a MASSIVE check for someone to go away. . one of these schools should let me coach for a year, thats all then i'll get out of the way. i'm certain i could pull out a season better than those Wolverines. . I'm only anti green because of the price. i can buy 3 blue ones for the same $$ as 2 green ones of comparable features/power.
> 
> Cantrell, apologize for hijacking your thread, sometimes these things turn to fun and everyone needs a laugh with all the crazy goin around these days. I cant speak to the green trannys because i dont have any. i clutch my blue one.


I was on the blue team for many years only changing because there are no worthy dealerships within 60 miles of home. The last one I had (7740) was a good unit but had an electrical issue in the tranny. The nearest dealer basically said it couldn't be fixed. I found a dealership in Beech Grove KY that repaired it for $250.00. Add to that 2 round trips of 6 hours each and you can see why I'm green now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cantrellc123 said:


> I was on the blue team for many years only changing because there are no worthy dealerships within 60 miles of home. The last one I had (7740) was a good unit but had an electrical issue in the tranny. The nearest dealer basically said it couldn't be fixed. I found a dealership in Beech Grove KY that repaired it for $250.00. Add to that 2 round trips of 6 hours each and you can see why I'm green now.


I figured you to be orange, given your state and all....... BUT... Even VOL may change his "handle" after this year......in honor of JD, I may change mine to somedevilpup, it obviously is a contentious moniker and perhaps it offends some of the guests closer to the northern lights. After all Junkyard Dawgs are purty mean animals, and I'm sure unsightly junkyards have "poor as dirt" connotations as well.....idk, we will see what tomorrow brings our way. Until then, be green, we have only a few years left according to the "experts" (re. AOC, Talib, and others) .....


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

somedevildawg said:


> I figured you to be orange, given your state and all...... . BUT... Even VOL may change his "handle" after this year......in honor of JD, I may change mine to somedevilpup, it obviously is a contentious moniker and perhaps it offends some of the guests closer to the northern lights. After all Junkyard Dawgs are purty mean animals, and I'm sure unsightly junkyards have "poor as dirt" connotations as well.....idk, we will see what tomorrow brings our way. Until then, be green, we have only a few years left according to the "experts" (re. AOC, Talib, and others) .....
> 
> I'M a VOL fan for sure. I was Ford/New Holland for years and still am with hay equipment. I try to be optimistic with Pruitt. I think he's still got 2 years to prove himself unless next year is as bad or worse than this year.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

Tx Jim said:


> I'm curious which model JD tractor are you referring to that would require trans replaced due to failed traction clutch?


It's a 6420.

My brother had the tech work on the clutch engagement a while back. His statement was that tranny is gonna go out at some point and the high engagement point on the foot clutch was a symptom of that.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Which trans does his 6420 have? My guess is PR.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some 20 series have a hydraulic valve run by the clutch, some have electronic clutch. The engagement point on the hydraulic valve model might not be self adjusting.


----------

